# cutre



## chics

Salut!!
je voudrais savoir common dire *CUTRE* en français. J'ai vu dans le dictio le mot _radin_, mais _radin_ es _rácano, rata, tacaño_...

*Cutre *est qqchose que peut-etre fonctione, mais il est tres tres tres non-sophisticate, beaucoup rudimentaire.... C'est un mot tres visuel. Je ne sais pas si existe une traduction mieux que radin...

Exemples:
Vamos a un bar cutre cerca de mi casa, que hace los mejores bocadillos de laciudad.


 qqun peut m'aider???


----------



## ed-hipo

dans le sens ou tu l'emploies on pourrait comprendre "rustique"
j'ai aussi entendu la traduction de 'merdique' qui a plus le sens de mala muerte de mal aspecto, fatal... mais on imagine mal un bar merdique faire de bons bocadillos


----------



## CABEZOTA

Puedes decir : *minable*, *bas de gamme*, *miteux*... en algunos casos *ringard* puede servir también (= _cutre_ y _pasado de moda_)


----------



## chics

Merci beaucoup, ed-hipo!!!!

mais no, *rustique *est *rústico*, comme une maison rurale...
et cutre n'est pas _de mala muerte_, c'est trop agressive!


----------



## Lezert

dans ce cas, ce n'est pas radin ( radin= avare)
pour un bar , on dirait un troquet, un estanco , un rade
sinon, comme adjectif, "sommaire"?


----------



## ed-hipo

entonces seria "bas de gamme" tal como lo sugiere Cabezota, aunque en francés se puede escuchar "rustique" de modo ironico al evocar un sitio en plan de referirse a su aspecto pobre algo antiguo... igual me equivoco
espera mas opiniones


----------



## chics

que c'est que ce, *sommaire*?

también puede ser una solución *cutre*, por ejemplo, como enganchar un papel (o un fular de louis vuitton) con celo en la zona inferior de una tele para no ver los subtítulos de una peli.

_Minable_ y _bas de gamme_ no son,  merci.


----------



## chics

ed-hipo said:
			
		

> entonces seria "bas de gamme" tal como lo sugiere Cabezota, aunque en francés se puede escuchar "rustique" de modo ironico al evocar un sitio en plan de referirse a su aspecto pobre algo antiguo... igual me equivoco
> espera mas opiniones


 
Aaah... tal vez, para mí *rústico* es algo antiguo, creo que normalmente asociado al campo, pero normalmente _bonito_.​


----------



## Lezert

alors "de fortune" pourrait marcher
une réparation de fortune ( avec des bouts de ficelles)
un comptoir de fortune ( par exemple fait avec des caisses et des palettes)


----------



## CABEZOTA

También puede ser "beauf'" (hortera)


----------



## chics

Ah!!!
*hortera* es otra palabra que nunca sé decir en francés!!!!
merci, merci, merci!!!!

mais c'est different que *cutre*, ein?


----------



## CABEZOTA

A ver :
*cutre 
**adj.inv. 
1 *Descuidado, sucio o de baja calidad: _Era un bar muy cutre y estaba lleno de gente extraña. _
Esto es _*minable, miteux*_ o *bas de gamme*, sin duda...

Puede ser cutre porque es 
*hortera 
adj.inv./s.com. *Que se considera feo y de mal gusto por su carácter vulgar y ordinario: _Lleva una camisa muy hortera. _
y en este caso es *beauf.*

En conclusion, no todos los sitios cutres son horteras, pero si son horteras, pueden ser cutres... y/o cursi !


----------



## chics

Uuuhm... hortera es feo pero más por demodé, o por ser estrafalario y feo (si es bonito, ya no). No tiene por qué ser vulgar. Es como un chco que lleva el pelo con clenche en medio y gomina... 

E insisto en que cutre no es gama baja.

El significado que ves en este diccionario no es el del uso que se hace en la calle.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Para _cutre_ me gusta: _piteux_. 
(Opinion personnelle)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re.
- buenas noches,

Perdón que no había tu último mensage: después de releer el primero, quizá piensas en ¿algo primitivo? (_sommaire_ en francés como lo dice Lezert).

Tendrías que precisar un poco más sobre el significado que le das.


----------



## chics

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches, bonne nuit
> 
> Para _cutre_ me gusta: _piteux_.
> (Opinion personnelle)
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Bonne nuit, 
me gusta la palabra pero no sé lo que significa ¿qués es _piteux_?

*Cutre* no es _primitivo_, es más bien _demasiado sencillo_, con _demasiado_! Sí, tal vez podría decir que _cutre_ es a _normal_ lo que normal es a _elegante y sofisticado_. Y diría que casi tiene un toque de entrañable...

Eh, chicos! Sé que es dificil y agradezco un montón vuestro esfuerzo y ayuda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas...

_Piteux_ es como _miteux_ pero que encima produce algo de lástima sea porque sea en mal estado, de baja gama o como en el ejemplo que das de la cinta alrededor de la tele porque es ridículo.

_Primitivo_ en este contexto seria que no hace alarde de una decoración sofisticada, que es sencillo: en el caso del bar, nada de manteles en las mesas, vasos bajos para todo, platos blancos, servilletas de papel...

¿Es así cómo lo entiendes?

En cuanto a_ hortera_ a veces lo traduzco por _kitsch_
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Sí, hortera es kitch, también lo decimos en castellano.

 De hecho la palabra hortera empieza a ser un poco hortera/kitch por aquí...


----------



## CABEZOTA

Hola chics, entonces va mas alla de lo que pone este diccionario particular (el clave), pues ponen todos mas o menos lo mismo, incluso el de la Real Academia : eso significa que el uso de la palabra por los locutores ya no correspondria con su definicion. Sin embargo, creo siempre haber oido que se usaba la palabra _cutre_ en el sentido de "de mala calidad, sin clase"... A ver qué les parece a los demas foreros hispanohablantes ?

He aqui dos definiciones que pude encontrar en internet admas de la del Clave:

*Real Academia: *
*cutre**.*
*1.* adj. Tacaño, miserable. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* adj. Pobre, descuidado, sucio o de mala calidad. _Un bar, una calle, una ropa cutre._


*Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:*
*cutre* 

adj. col. Pobre, sucio o de baja calidad:
le llevó a un bar cutre después de una película aún más cutre.
adj. y com. col. Tacaño, miserable:
nunca vivirá bien porque es una cutre.


----------



## chics

CABEZOTA said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, creo siempre haber oido que se usaba la palabra _cutre_ en el sentido de "de mala calidad, sin clase"...


 
Sí, sí, sí, sin clase!!!​


----------



## CABEZOTA

Pues lo tienes entonces... sin clase es *miteux* o *minable*... Para un sitio también decimos *de troisième zone*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Chics, hay que ver la que has armado con "*cutre*"! ¡No quiero ni pensar qué hubiese pasado si hubiese sido algo de más categoría! 

Creo _(a estas alturas ya no afirmo nada..._) que "*cutre*" es "*culcul*".
Saludos


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour contourner le problème, peut-être peut-on parler d'un boui-boui ou d'une gargote (pour un bar/restaurant) ?


----------



## kyoku

hola,

Le maître Georges Brassens emploie pour une bar miteux: bouge (café, cabaret mal-famé)

bye


----------



## kyoku

hola,

ça me revient, tu as tripot, dans les même sens que bouge, endroit mal-famé

hasta luego


----------



## CABEZOTA

Si buscas una palabra menos fuerte que _minable_, puedes decir *ordinaire*, *très ordinaire*, en el sentido de "sin clase"...


----------



## ed-hipo

un bistrot?
es una palabra pero muy empleada, pero igual mas bien antrio para borrachines


----------



## lacrie

Salut,

dans un langage parlé et si tu te réfèrés à une personne ou à un style vestimentaire c'est "ringard", "paysan", voire "naze"


----------



## lembisico

HOla, 

Pour un "bar cutre" (o una peli), je suis d'accord sur naze, ou encore pourrave, craignos, un pauv' bar quoi !

Pour moi "culcul" correspondrait plus à "cursi" mais je ne veux pas relancer le débat...


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

Chics,

Creo que lo que diriamos en frances es :

> *un petit bar / un petit bistrot sans pretention*

Es un poco largo pero creo que concorda con lo que quieres decir.

Implica que no es clase por nada pero no es negativo, es incluso un pocito carinoso.


Mathieu


----------



## lembisico

Bueno, yo suelo escucharlo de forma bastante peyorativa y argótica pero claro depende quien lo utiliza, el tono, y del ambiente en el que cada uno se mueve.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Marc_w

lembisico said:
			
		

> HOla,
> 
> Pour un "bar cutre" (o una peli), je suis d'accord sur naze, ou encore pourrave, craignos, un pauv' bar quoi !



tout à fait d'accord pour une utilisation péjorative.

Sinon, de manière plus générale, on pourrait peut-être dire "basique", signifie "pas compliqué, simple, avec juste le nécessaire". Ce n'est pas péjoratif.

Je pense également à l'expression "c'est la base !", employée entre jeunes dans un sens très positif -> "c'est le meilleur, c'est indispensable, etc"


----------



## ordequin

He leído todo el hilo y sólo me hace llegar a la conclusión de que quizás no tenga traducción en francés.
Sí, efectivamente cutre es un término peyorativo, pero AQUÍ VIENE LA PARTE CURIOSA, lo utilizamos de una manera entrañable, como planteaba Chics que fué quién comenzó el hilo, y también casi siempre de una manera RELATIVAMENTE JOCOSA. Ésto, es lo que hace tan difícil la traducción, si se tratara sólo de semántica ya lo habríais resuelto, pero esta palabreja lleva implícitas algunas emociones.


----------



## Danielo

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ordequín.
*Cutre* creo que no tiene traducción en francés porque es un concepto culturalmente muy español.
De mala muerte, sucio, barato, poco elaborado pero al mismo tiempo entrañable, con encanto, con carisma no corresponde con las traducciones francesas ofrecidas que tienen predominantemente un componente peyorativo.
Solamente "naze" referido a personas me parece que puede combinar la doble acepción crítico-admirativa.
Saludos


----------



## chics

Merci a tous...
et alors, _*naze*_, c'est que pour un endroit ou pour une persone?

la prononciation est /_nas_/?


----------



## Danielo

Hola de nuevo,
Decía que me parece que *naze *tiene como *cutre *la doble acepción atracción-rechazo pero desde mi punto de vista no son términos completamente equivalentes.
Como adjetivo para una persona yo lo traduciría como "tirado"
Lui, c'est un naze: El es un tirado
Como estado de personas o cosas es "estar muerto/ agotado/ acabado/ hecho polvo"
Ma voiture est naze: mi coche está muerto/acabado (en el sentido de que está muy viejo)
je suis naze: estoy hecho polvo/ agotado 

La pronunciación es otra historia, se pronuncia como todas las "zetas" en francés. Es decir, para hacerlo bien tienes que haber empezado de pequeño


----------



## ordequin

La pronunciación es otra historia, se pronuncia como todas las "zetas" en francés. Es decir, para hacerlo bien tienes que haber empezado de pequeño [/quote]

Ja, ja, ja, buenííísimo!!!
Bueno pero podemos ayudar a hacer un intento, por qué no. Qué no se diga, pues...
A ver, paso nº1. Olvídate de la "z" española, (para cuya pronunciación la punta de la lengua se coloca sobre el margen de los incisivos, adelantándolos ligeramente)
Paso nº2. Concéntrate en tu lengua y en la parte posterior de los incisivos. Nótalos, siéntelos...
Paso nº3. Con la lengua has de formar un arco que se ajuste a la forma de la cara interna de tus incisivos.
Paso nº4. Ahora forma un hueco entre la parte central de la lengua y los 
incisivos, e intenta que los laterales de la lengua toquen levemente la cara 
interna de los colmillos.(Todo el rato me estoy refiriendo a la mandíbula superior, ¡claro!)
Paso nº5. Expulsa el aire dirigiendo éste hacia arriba, hacia la parte donde el incisivo sale de la encia, mientras produces una leve y corta vibración con la punta de la lengua.
¡Deberías conseguir un zumbido como si imitaras a un moscardón!
¡Ya lo tienes! ¡Felicidades!!!
Ja,ja,ja... Bueno lo que más ayuda es oirlo pronunciar bien varios cientos o miles de veces!!!
Si no te he ayudado, Chics, espero al menos haberte podido proporcionar un poco de diversión.


----------



## xymox

CABEZOTA said:
			
		

> Puedes decir : *minable*, *bas de gamme*, *miteux*... en algunos casos *ringard* puede servir también (= _cutre_ y _pasado de moda_)


 

A mi, todas estas sugerencias me parecen perfectas! 
Surtout si c'est pour un bar!


----------



## ordequin

Víctor Pérez, ¿pero cómo has podido borrar semejante genialidad de mensaje???
Suerte tuve yo que lo recibí a tiempo por mail, antes de que lo borraras.
Por favor, ¡deja que los demás disfruten con tu ingenio!, ¡Vuélvelo a poner, anda!
Es de lo mejorcito que había visto hace tiempo.
Ten en cuenta que en el foro, si todo fueran sesudas aportaciones, referencias a los diccionarios de rigor, o los dichosos links y relinks; de aquí emigrábamos todos. 
L'imagination au pouvoir!
¿Quizás lo borraste por pensar que era cutre???


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ordequin, ¡tampoco fue para tanto!


----------



## Danielo

Siento decir Ordeguin que discrepo.
La "z" francesa me parece más próxima del sonido del vuelo del abejorro que del moscardón.

(y aunque soy casi nuevo en el foro, de acuerdo en que un poco de humor no hace mal a nadie)
Saludos


----------



## ordequin

Chers amis:
Après avoir connu le malheureux accident qui a eu lieu, lorsqu'un des intervenants de ce fil ci, ait suivi les conseils donnés par moi-même, pour la correcte prononciation du phonème "z" en français,
c'est MA RESPONSABILITÉ et MON DEVOIR de vous prévenir tous, (y especialmente a los españoles no entrenados en malabarismos linguales), du très grand danger que vous courez, si vous mettez en pratique les suggestions faites dans le post nº37.
Nôtre cher ami Víctor Pérez, a vécu une situation transitoirement très minable; Dieu merci, tout a été réversible, et il n'y a pas des séquelles pour l'instant.
Voilá l'appel au secour que Víctor a envoyé après la réalisation des exercices linguals:
"¡¡¡Zoborro!!!
¡¡Gue alguiem me aiude!!
¡¡He inpenpado hager lo gue orbeguin becía,
y a boga ze be ha guedado torgida!!


----------



## ordequin

Por si acaso alguien no lo ha entendido, ahí va la transcripción del mensaje:
"-¡¡Socorro!!
¡¡Que alguien me ayude!!
¡¡He intentado hacer lo que ordequin decía, y la boca se me ha quedado torcida!!   "


----------



## claudie

Hola a todos ! 

Solo quisiera decir que la palabra "beauf" no se podria emplear para un objeto o un bar como en el ejemplo que dan...Solo se dice de una persona ! c'est un beauf !

saludos


----------



## tom29

Hola

Pero se puede decir : "c'est un bar de beaufs"

saludos


----------



## ed-hipo

"coquet" : claro, puede significar coqueto, pero también de modo jocoso "demasiado pequeño" o "de mal gusto"


----------



## mariepierre

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
Por favor compruebe si hay hilos ya existentes sobre la misma palabra antes de abrir otro.
​
Hola a todos, 
cómo podría traducir "cutre", palabra muy usada ahora en España para "casi todo".Depende del tono con que se diga, es peor claro.
Quiero decir: "es un restaurante un poco cutre, pero muy acogedor..."
Gracias
MariPierre


----------



## lobolarsen

Yo diría "ringard". En su segunda acepción: incapaz, mediocre.


----------



## mariepierre

y craignos?


----------



## mariepierre

Perdona, que se me había olvidado darte las gracias!


----------



## lobolarsen

"Craignos" tiene un poco el sentido de "mal frecuentado" para un restaurante, por ejemplo.

No hay de qué.


----------



## mariepierre

Vale, lo apunto!
Gracias otra vez lobolarsen


----------



## CHUGE

Hola: A un lugar así, se le llamaría "fonda".
Por lo general son lugares viejos (no solo por la ambientación) y sirven porciones generosas, elaboración casera, y huelen como la casa de mi abuela... 
Pero no lo sé en francés.


----------



## mariepierre

Gracias Chuge, ya lo he ecrito con "ringard"...


----------



## frou frou

'cutre', selon moi, quand il s'agit d'une personne, veut dire 'moche'. qu'est ce qu'on y pense? peut-etre moche se refere plutot a l'aspect physicale, mais la maniere dont ils s'utilisent me parait tres similaire.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Frou frou:

Ce n'est pas seulement moche, il y a un élément supplémentaire qui peut être:

- démodé (un habit par exemple)
- vétuste, mal arrangée, mal décorée (une maison)
- ridicule et malvenu (un propos)
etc.

Je ne sais pas, mais on emploie le terme "cutre" avec un certain dédain, on fait la moue en le disant. Il y a quelque chose de déplorable, c'est pire au niveau du sentiment que ça transmet, je trouve. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## frou frou

haha merci Gevy, peut-etre il faut que je fasse gaffe quand j'utilise le mot 'cutre'.

freya x


----------

